# [Umfrage]Erfahrung mit So1156



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2009)

*UMFRAGE ERLOSCHEN -  neue (öffentliche) Umfrage gibt es hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-euch-schon-einmal-ein-so1156-verschmort.html*

So, um der sich ausbreitenden Panik mal eine gewisse Struktur zu geben, hier mal eine Umfrage zu den Ausfällen von So1156 Systemen.

Wer bei seinem System z.B. schlechten Kontakt einzelner Pins bemerkt hat oder Spuren einer leichten Hitzeeinwirkung am Sockel beobachtet (siehe 3. Link), kann das per Post einfließen lassen - hier geht es erstmal nur um klare Totalausfälle.

? oder ?​







P.S.: Zwecks Übersicht bitte ich darum, in diesem Thread keine Diskussionen zu führen. Wer präzisere Antworten von einer Person möchte, der kann sie per PM anschreiben und User, die viele Nachfragen erhalten, können dann ja die Antworten auf diese in ihrem Post ergänzen.


Links zum Thema:
PCGH-Dauertest und Thread
(Aus)Fall von GRÜN-BLAU (OC-bedingt) & Bilder
Bilder eines noch-nicht-vollständig verschmorten Sockels



*Edit: Nach einer ersten Falschabstimmungen ("Ja, extrem"&"@stock" statt "Nein, läuft") weise ich noch einmal ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass es um verschmorte Sockel geht. Natürlich fallen auch So1156-Systeme beim übertakten oder aus anderen Gründen aus - hier geht es aber einzig und allein um die Systeme, bei denen der Sockel sichtbar verschmort und deformiert ist. Man sollte deutlich sehen können, ob man in die "Ja" oder in die "Nein"-Kategorie fällt.
Leute, die "Ja" ankreuzen, bitte ich noch einmal darum, ihren Fall in einem Post zu dokumentieren. Zum einen hilft nur das wirklich bei der Ermittlung der Fehlerursache, zum anderen steht der Verdacht im Raume, die Abstimmung würde gezielt manipuliert*


----------



## guna7 (31. Dezember 2009)

[x] _Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

_Möchte mir aber eines zulegen_, _deshalb interessiert mich das Thema.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (31. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, habe noch nicht geklickt da ich morgen erst zusammen baue 

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

Werde wahrscheinlich den 1366'er nehmen, wenn ich meine Plattform wechsel.
Aber bis dahin gibt es bestimmt schon andere Sockel. 

Edit: 1000. Post


----------



## Aholic (31. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

Was auch gut so ist.


----------



## Scatback (31. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher 


Habe mein System seit dem 10.12. in Betrieb, allerdings höchstens 8/7 und zur Zeit auch nicht übertaktet(das wird auch so bleiben fürs erste).

I7 860 -Vcore@1,8V, TM on, SMT Off
Kühlung Corsair H 50
ASUS P7P55D,

übrigens, toller Thread ich hoffe das er auch wirklich !! nur !! als eine Art Statistik Thread genutzt wird. Sollte sich bei mir was ändern, kommt es hier als erstes rein.

Also Frohes neues und so


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (31. Dezember 2009)

Kann der Themenersteller evtl. noch reineditieren das man sieht wer wie gevotet hat? Irgendwie warte ich nur auf "Spassklicker" die aus Lust und Laune auf Ja klicken ohne jemals ein Intelsystem gehabt zu haben


----------



## Malkav85 (31. Dezember 2009)

[X] Nein, noch nicht verschmort, trotz großem OC von CPU als auch Grafikkarte.


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (31. Dezember 2009)

Nein Habe kein 1156


----------



## amdintel (31. Dezember 2009)

würde das so machen das man seine eigene Abstimmung aber noch mal korrigieren kann,
 falls sich  morgen oder übermorgen was ändern sollte ?


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Dezember 2009)

[XNein, System läuft stabil und sicher 

Mein i7 860 ist auf 3,51 GHz übertaktet und läuft wie am ersten Tag.. Und ich hoffe auch, dass er das noch viele weitere Tage und Jahre tun wird.


----------



## PontifexM (1. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar "noch" kein So1156 System


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

Und mein SK775 muss laufen bis ich merke, ich kann beim Lieblingsgame nicht Alles auf High setzen.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Januar 2010)

_[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System_


----------



## Schrotti (1. Januar 2010)

[x] _Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Wer hat mit Ja gestimmt?

_


----------



## nemetona (1. Januar 2010)

[XNein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Hat zwar Aufgrund ständiger Umbauten erst etwa 30 Betribesstunden auf den Buckel, aber diese ohne zu murren.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (1. Januar 2010)

Schrotti schrieb:


> [x] _Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher
> 
> Wer hat mit Ja gestimmt?
> 
> _




Genau das werden wir leider nicht erfahren fürchte ich und da sehe ich das problem


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2010)

shit ich hab ausversehen das falsche angekreuzt 

Und zwar das hier:
[ja beim extremen übertakten]

richtig wäre aber:

[Nein, läuft sicher und stabil]
auch wenn mir gestern Abend mein NT abgeraucht ist 

mfg Ceres

und sorry für das falsch-ankreutzen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (1. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

Frohes neues @ all


----------



## Hadruhne (1. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Bis jetz habe ich keinen Spannungswert im Bios auf Werte außerhalb der Intel-Spezifikation gestellt. Aber ich besitze ein Cougar S550 Netzteil und laut diesem Thread ist es möglich dass es meine Hardware langsam schrottet.  3DCenter Forum - 3DC Usertest: Cougar S 550 (Update!) . Wen das nach Lesen des Threads nicht stört und es mir abkaufen möchte ,PN an mich-> 75€ plus Versand, noch 34 Monate Herstellergarantie. Mitte November bei MF erstanden.


----------



## Spaiki (1. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Hab aber festgestellt beim Ausbau das nicht alle Pins sauber die CPU berühren - (ist aber auch sehr schwer zu erkennen ohne vernüftige Digicam) zumal ist das System bis auf max. undervoltet und Turbo aus.


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2010)

Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System


AM3 FTW


----------



## fL!nT (1. Januar 2010)

_Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher_ !

Mein Rechenknecht verrichtet seine Arbeit seit 10/2009 ohne Probleme .
(i7 860 @ 3,3GHz -160x21 1,15 V)


----------



## Spartaner (1. Januar 2010)

[X] _Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Auch mein i7-860@3,54GHz(1,185V) verrichtet seit 10.09 24/7, trotz zweier Kühlerwechsel und eines komplett Gehäuseumzugs, stabil und sicher seinen Dienst!
_


----------



## MaN!aC (1. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> shit ich hab ausversehen das falsche


Ich auch 

Wollte eigentlich "Nein, System läuft sicher und Stabil" ankreuzen, stattdessen "Ja, im Dauerbetrieb @stock".

Mein System läuft wie am ersten Tag, wird in den nächsten Tagen auch noch übertaktet.

Sry... bin irgendwie in der Zeile verrutscht.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Mein 860'er wurde schon ca. zwei/drei Tage lang bei einer Benchsession(3D/2D) mit 4,3-4,5GHz betrieben!
Die Spannungen lagen dabei bei max. Vcore: 1.5125V und VTT: 1.42V (unter Luft) und nix war pasiert.
Läuft sonst[24/7] bei 3,3 +Turbo(kein dynamischer 1-2Kern Turbo, schiebt nur alle 4Kerne schön auf Multi 22 ) aber ohne HT bei 1.040V


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2010)

[X]_Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> würde das so machen das man seine eigene Abstimmung aber noch mal korrigieren kann,
> falls sich  morgen oder übermorgen was ändern sollte ?



Ist technisch unmöglich. Ich könnte die Umfrage aber in 1-2 Monaten schließen und eine neue, identische starten.



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Kann der Themenersteller evtl. noch reineditieren das man sieht wer wie gevotet hat? Irgendwie warte ich nur auf "Spassklicker" die aus Lust und Laune auf Ja klicken ohne jemals ein Intelsystem gehabt zu haben



Lässt sich nachträglich nicht mehr ändern - ich bin eigentlich auch davon ausgegangen, das Leute mit Problemen das mit einem Post dokumentieren. Auf die Idee, dass die AMD-FanATIker so wenig Anstand haben, dass sie gezielt Lügen verbreiten, bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht gekommen.
Ein weiteres Argument dafür, die Umfrage z.B. im Februar zu wiederholen.



CeresPK schrieb:


> shit ich hab ausversehen das falsche angekreuzt
> 
> Und zwar das hier:
> [ja beim extremen übertakten]
> ...



Ich korrigier die Stimmenzahl in dem Fall mal.
Es sei an der Stelle nochmal daraufhingewiesen, dass es um Schäden im Sockel geht - die sieht man, oder man sieht sie nicht...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (1. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf die Idee, dass die AMD-FanATIker so wenig Anstand haben, dass sie gezielt Lügen verbreiten, bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht gekommen.



Ich auch nicht, aber...nennen wir sie mal Spassvoter oder eben diese die nicht wirklich lesen und verstehen für was sie da abstimmen.

Auch wenn diese Umfrage nun nicht gerade einer Wissenschaftlichen Studie gleich kommt, aber der ein oder andere der das liest stützt vieleicht seine Kaufentscheidung unter anderem darauf. Mir hätte die Umfrage 4 Wochen eher weiter geholfen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Argument dafür, die Umfrage z.B. im Februar zu wiederholen.


Gute Idee, da kann ich dann auch meine Erfahrungswerte mit einfliessen lassen


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Januar 2010)

Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System.

Werde mir auf Grund des Sockel Problems auch kein Board mit diesen Chipsatz zulegen.


----------



## PontifexM (1. Januar 2010)

für so ein fazit ist es wohl noch zu früh


----------



## Aholic (1. Januar 2010)

> Ja, im Dauerbetrieb @stock (2)


Da bin ich dochmal gespannt wer der 2. ist, *"CeresPK"* hat sich ja nur verklickt


----------



## Scatback (2. Januar 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Da bin ich dochmal gespannt wer der 2. ist, *"CeresPK"* hat sich ja nur verklickt



Eigentlich ist es nur einer, MaN!aC hat sich auch nur verklickt.


----------



## amdintel (2. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist technisch unmöglich. Ich könnte die Umfrage aber in 1-2 Monaten schließen und eine neue, identische starten.


das ist aber blöd weil ich kaufe  mir z.b. 
heute einen der gut läuft stimme ab keine Probleme.. 
2 Wochen   später aber geht der z.b. kaputt .
Deswegen währe eine  Umfrage  wo man später seine Abstimmung korrigiere könnte besser.
2. Möglichkeit wenn das her nicht geht, eine Extern  Umfrage vielleicht hier   einbinden , wo man später seine Abstimmung  korrigieren kann?
der Punkt 
"Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System "
ist eigentlich überflüssig weil hier sollte nur wer abstimmen der so einen PC mit So1156 hat um
OT Diskussionen zu vermeiden , die gibt es schon in einem anderem Thema zum So1156,
vielleicht ist ja hier eine dabei wo man später wieder ändern kann ?
Dabei währe wichtig zu erfassen wie viele User hier überhaupt ein  So1156 haben und wie viele einen anderen verwenden , das da also kein falscher Eindruck erweckt wird . 
Der Nickname sollte dabei auch erfasst werden damit keiner lügt und falsche Angeben macht , 
zu verbergen hat ja keiner was. 
abstimmung erstellen - Google-Suche

Also so eine Umfrage wie  diese hier als Dauer Information währe recht gut für alle .


----------



## coffeinfreak (2. Januar 2010)

Mein i5 läuft seit 3 Monaten @ 4ghz ohne Probleme und ich habe einen Foxconn Sockel, alles übertrieben und die AMD Fanboys versuchen das natürlich zu pushen!


----------



## Nico88 (2. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2010)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Wollte eigentlich "Nein, System läuft sicher und Stabil" ankreuzen, stattdessen "Ja, im Dauerbetrieb @stock".
> 
> ...



Habs auch eingetragen...


@amdintel:
Wenn du eine schönere, externe Umfrage erstellst, kann ich den Link gerne ins Startposting aufnehmen. Aber imho sind die hiesigen technischen Möglichkeiten noch die besten (z.B. wird relativ gut sichergestellt, dass niemand zweimal abstimmt) und bis dato hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, dessen System seit der Abstimmung den Geist aufgegeben hat. (wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat sich sogar noch gar niemand mit technischen Problemen zu Wort gemeldet...  )


----------



## Ahab (3. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein, ich habe kein S1156 System. 

Ich behalt das Problem im Auge. Ein wenig Sorge bereitet es mir schon - ich habe vor einem Kumpel ein 1156er Sys aufzubauen... Aber Gott sei Dank erst im Februar.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - ich habe gar kein So1156 System


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. Januar 2010)

[x]Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System
Ich habe ein 1366 Sockel hatte denn schon bevor der 1156 Sockel rauskam. Ich finde aber auch das es übertrieben ist mit der Panik.


----------



## Naumo (4. Januar 2010)

Nein.. läuft tadellos!! 
siehe sig mit 1,22V


----------



## Scientist (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein,_ System läuft stabil und sicher
_
Laeuft aber mit Standardwerten und bisjetzt wurde er auch nicht ueber einen laengeren Zeitraum richtig belastet (max. 6h beim zocken).


----------



## Lower (4. Januar 2010)

[X]Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Ich habe am Anfang übertaktet auf 3,5Ghz und habe seit diesem Versuch meinen 860er nur noch @Stock laufen ist mir auch schnell genug!

Falls etwas passiert kommen auch Fotos rein und wird Dokumentiert! 
guter Fred!


----------



## coati (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher... und das schon seit über 3 Monaten


----------



## Endboss (4. Januar 2010)

Die Umfrage ist gut besitze ein sockel 1156 aber bei mir ist noch alles im Butter toi,toi,toi !


----------



## Core #1 (4. Januar 2010)

[x] _Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

_spiele aber mit dem gedanken mir eins zuzulegen...


----------



## Axi (4. Januar 2010)

[x]Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System


Intressant wäre bei der Umfrage noch die aufteilung, ob man die CPU übertacktet hat und stabil läuft oder eben nicht übertacktet hat und stabil läuft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

Bezüglich Stabilität unterscheidet sich der So1156 nicht von anderen Sockeln - könnte man eine Umfrage zu machen, hier gehts aber um eine spezielle und ungleich bedeutendere Eigenart.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (4. Januar 2010)

[X] _Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

bin mit meinem AM2+
zufrieden würde gerne auf am3 umsteigen 
doch da spielen meine ellis nich mit
nachteil eines jugendlichen 
_


----------



## gharbi_sam (4. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Ich hab einen sockel 1156 pc fuer meine freundin zusammengebaut, und bis jetzt hat sie keine probleme gehabt.


----------



## Ikilu (5. Januar 2010)

Prinzpaddy schrieb:


> [X] _Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System
> 
> bin mit meinem AM2+
> zufrieden würde gerne auf am3 umsteigen
> ...



Geh doch arbeiten!


----------



## sNook (6. Januar 2010)

Ja, im "dauerbetrieb" - nichtmal bis dahin hats gelangt..


----------



## amdintel (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System 
      habe seit ende 2008 I7 1366 und noch 775  LGA 
      ende 2009 dazu gekauft statt  So1156.

7 von 50 Usern sind  ca. 17 %  lt. Der Umfrage hier 

kann man nicht mehr von einer Minderheit sprechen.
auch wenn das immer wieder gerne so dargestellt wird.


----------



## erwino (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein, System läuft absolut sauber und stabil unter Win 7 64bit. Ich übertackte aber auch nicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Januar 2010)

[x]_Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System_

Wird aber villt das oder nächstes Jahr kommen...


----------



## pain_suckz (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Alles läuft perfekt,allerdings @stock(reicht aber auch)


----------



## Painkiller (6. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

Wollt mir aber eines zulegen. Daher hab ich ein gewisses Interesse an dem Thema


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (6. Januar 2010)

meins ist abgeraucht mit dem MIFIII und 860er bios 0902 mit asus Autotuning funktion das im bios wählbar ist, rest auf default.

post #61
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...gst-um-ihre-hardware-haben-7.html#post1396400


----------



## Scatback (6. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> [x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System
> habe seit ende 2008 I7 1366 und noch 775  LGA
> ende 2009 dazu gekauft statt  So1156.
> 
> ...



Und ganze 2 haben es geschafft ihr Problem auch mal via Post zu bestätigen ! Wirklich seltsam ist allerdings, das offensichtlich die meisten @Stock abrauchen 
Was ja nun eigentlich eher seltener der Fall sein sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2010)

sNook schrieb:


> Ja, im "dauerbetrieb" - nichtmal bis dahin hats gelangt..



Kannst du das ein bißchen näher ausführen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> 7 von 50 Usern sind ca. 17 % lt. Der Umfrage hier
> 
> kann man nicht mehr von einer Minderheit sprechen.
> auch wenn das immer wieder gerne so dargestellt wird.


 
Na ja, ist wie immer bei sowas. Die Ärger haben, schreien laut auf und bei denen alles super klappt, melden sich erst gar nicht und dann kommt halt so ein Ergebnis bei raus, das natürlich nicht aussagekräftig ist.

Ach ja, Sockel 1156?? 
Kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (6. Januar 2010)

[X] Ja -xxxx votes die nicht mal mit einem post hier näher erläutert wurde ignoriere ich mal gepflegt. 

Und für alle die sich noch mit Ja melden sollten wäre zu raten das ein paar Details echt nicht schaden können.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2010)

[X] _Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System ( Noch nicht )
_


----------



## Burkuntu (6. Januar 2010)

Habe seit ca einer Woche einen core i 7 860 auf Gigabyte UD5 in Betrieb und bin doch etwas verunsichert, wenn ich so über verschmorte Sockel lese 
Kündigt sich die Sache über die CPU-Temperatur an .... oder riecht man das einfach irgendwann  
Ich habe den Blechkumpel komplett aus dem Vollen geschnitzt und verwende den Intel-Original-Kühler.
Das Ding läuft unter Ubuntu mit GA Werkseinstellungen und ich kann momentan keine Temperatur auslesen (außer beim Start im BIOS)


----------



## Scatback (6. Januar 2010)

Also eine Gemeinsamkeit ist wohl das die installierte Speichergröße nicht mehr korrekt erkannt wird. Quasi nich 4gb sondern 2gb. Von temps hab ich noch nichts gelesen. Aber ich denke ma es kündigt sich nicht über Tage an sondern passiert von jetz auf gleich.

Sorry da hab ich wohl was verwechselt, wenn der Speicher nich mehr richtig erkannt wird dann ist der Sockel schon abgebrannt und nicht ein Anzeichen dafür das es bevorsteht. Wie gesagt das hab ich aber auch nur aus einigen Fällen als Gemeinsamkeit herausgelesen.

das is aber alles off-Topic


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2010)

Dann wäre doch das ein Hnweis für einen bevor stehenden Sockelbrand?


----------



## Burkuntu (6. Januar 2010)

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten ... sind noch 8GByte da 
Wenn's tatsächlich so schmort, wie auf den pics zu sehen, müßte das eigentlich die Prozessortemperatur ordentlich anheizen.
Nach dem Einsetzen des Prozzis ging die Fassung relativ schwer zu .
Ich hatte schon bedenken, das Ding auseinander zu brechen


----------



## guna7 (6. Januar 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> Nach dem Einsetzen des Prozzis ging die Fassung relativ schwer zu .
> Ich hatte schon bedenken, das Ding auseinander zu brechen


Dann sollte der Anpressdruck doch ausreichen.


----------



## Burkuntu (6. Januar 2010)

... wenn er sich wirklich auf alle Pins verteilt


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Januar 2010)

Hab noch keins aber mal schauen vieleicht dieses Jahr noch umsteigen.


----------



## Andy386 (6. Januar 2010)

wow... wenn da keiner falsch abgestimmt hat, raucht jedes Zehnte Board ab...


----------



## MaN!aC (6. Januar 2010)

Wäre mal schön wenn sich alle zu Wort melden bei denen es passiert ist, statt nur ein "Kreuzchen" machen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (6. Januar 2010)

Wer macht hier denn überhaubt willkürlich die Kreuze 
Solche die meinen: ach die Plattform mag ich nicht, dann mache ich mal da nen Kreuz?


----------



## kreids (7. Januar 2010)

_[x]  Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher_ 

@ 4,2 GHz mit 1,344 Vcore
                    1,35 PCH Core
                    1,30 MCH
                    1,90 PLL




wäre mal interessant zu wissen bei denen wo das passiert welchen kühler sie benutzt haben, zb push pins oder zum schrauben?

mfg


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2010)

Scatback schrieb:


> Und ganze 2 haben es geschafft ihr Problem auch mal via Post zu bestätigen ! Wirklich seltsam ist allerdings, das offensichtlich die meisten @Stock abrauchen
> Was ja nun eigentlich eher seltener der Fall sein sollte.


 stimmt nicht jeder meldet sich , 
 wer nur einen PC hat kann sich hier nicht mehr melden ,
 hatte ich schon mal angesprochen in einem anderem Thema ,
 aber viele haben ja die Möglichkeit ,
auf der Arbeit oder beim Kollegen ins Web. zu gehen.
heute haben ja viele einen 2. Rechner oder Book .
Die Umfrage gibt es hier ja noch nicht lange,
7 von 58 sind schon eine menge .
das mit den Fehler ist aber schon immer so gewesen,
das diese nicht bei jedem auftrete, z.b.TLG  Bug,
das hatte auch nur wenige User und trat nur unter bestimmen Bedienungen  auf.
Die CPU/Sockel  ist ja erst ein 1/2  Jahr auf dem Markt ,
wer weiß wie das nach 12 Monaten aussieht ?


----------



## Snixx (7. Januar 2010)

Läuft und läuft und läuft. Bisher nix bemerkt aber auch kein Extrem übertackten gehabt bisher.

I5 750 @3,5 @1,24 V @ IDLE 31 Grad - max. 55 Grad


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (7. Januar 2010)

Bis dato bei knapp 30 verbauten Systemen, sowohl i5-750 als auch i7-860, keinerlei Probleme.
Laufen ausschl. auf Gigabyte und ASUS-Brettern
ca. die Hälfte der CPU´s rennt mit 3,75-4 Ghz, der Rest @ stock.

imho große Panikmache, "Montagsmodelle" und Montagefehler gibt es immer wieder, egal in welchem Bereich.


----------



## Bofrostmann (7. Januar 2010)

[X]Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher

Mein i5 750 rennt tadellos auf einem P7P55D bei 1.2 V und 3.51 GHz mit einem Noctua U12P!


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> 7 von 58 sind schon eine menge .


^^Rechnen! Man kann doch nur einmal abstimmen, also waren es bis dato 65 Leute die ein System haben und "7" bei denen was passiert sein soll.


----------



## chronic (7. Januar 2010)

ist doch alles nur panik mache !!


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2010)

ja eben heute läuft er  man hat abgestimmt alles ok morgen nicht  der mehr ? kann man nicht mehr ändern .


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

Aber interessieren tut es mich schon, nachdem ich das enorme OC-Potential der 32nm-Clarkdales (CPU-Z Validator 3.1 ) gesehen habe... 
Im Moment habe ich eine Sockel-1366-CPU.


----------



## Burkuntu (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir beim Zusammenbau Sockel und CPU gar nicht so genau angesehen  
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hat der i7 Kontaktflächen und der Sockel gefederte Stifte 
Wie bekommt man denn hinter jeden der Stifte noch eine Feder unter, die dann auch noch hochfrequente Ströme übertragen muß 
Der Sockel ist dann auch noch vieel günstiger, als eine Schweizer Taschenuhr


----------



## John-800 (8. Januar 2010)

[x] Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System

noch tut der c2d, en ordentlicher quad währ net schlecht, aber wenn ich so sachen, wie vom user grün-blau seh...
 den sockel sollte man wohl boykotieren und wer berreits ein 1156 hat, sollte zumindest mal die CPU runter nehmen und sämmtliche Kontaktflächen optisch nach abdrücken der pins überprüfen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Januar 2010)

Nur mal interessehalber, da ich immer wieder hier reinsehe: Was sollte eigentlich jemand wie ich auswählen, der über ein Dutzend P55/H55-Boards mit diversen Lynnfield/Clarkdale-CPUs jeweils stundenlang mit Prime 95 und Benchmarks bei angehobenen Spannungen/Taktraten gequält hat, aber kein derartiges System privat nutzt? Bin ich dann soviel wert wie über ein Dutzend Stimmen oder wie gar keine Stimme, da es sich um keinen Langzeittest handelt?
(Eher eine hypothetische Frage, da allein der Sample-Status bedingt, dass nicht alle Platinen in der Form in den Handel gelangt und damit repräsentativ sind, weshalb ich nicht vorhabe, abzustimmen.)

Davon abgesehen: Richtig interessant ist in meinen Augen, ob auch bei H55/H57/Q57-Boards diese Einzelfälle auftreten werden, schließlich sollten hier durchgängig neuere Revisionen verbaut werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

[X]Dir ist noch kein So1156 verschmort (du hast aber ein -oder mehrere- So1156 Systeme zur Verfügung) 

Natürlich wäre es wünschenswert, auch die Nutzung von mehr als einem System sowie die Nutzungsdauer in der Umfrage zu erfassen (solange nicht klar ist, worin der Fehler eigentlich besteht, geht es erstmal um "Minuten Nutzung") - aber der Aufwand und der Verlust an Übersichtlichkeit wäre enorm, die Zahl derjenigen, für die sich was ändern würde, wäre minimal und man kann die Informationen ja auch einfach posten.


----------



## hzdriver (8. Januar 2010)

[X] habe gar kein........

Der Sockel 775 tut es noch ne Weile , ich finde sogar sehr gut , mfg


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

glaube Intel lässt den Sockel 775 nun jetzt länger leben als geplant war sonst 
(spricht sich schnell rum das Problem auch wenn nur wenige betroffen sein sollen?).
Gerüchte weise habe ich gehört das aus den Grund der 775 länger bleibt als geplant war ?

sollte das in Zukunft schule machen  das mit  den Intel Sockel Problemen Neuerer Sockels,  
werden meine Zukünftigen PCs wieder von AMD stammen.

edit sind  jetzt schon  9


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (8. Januar 2010)

..... Kommentar zum Vorposter der durch umfangreiche Sanierungsarbeiten seines Posts hinfällig ist.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> edit sind  jetzt schon  9



Und wie viele sind beleg- bzw. beweisbar?

GRÜN-BLAU ok, Snook hat nur mit "ja" gepostet ohne Verlinkung zu Bildern etc....

Ohne Beweise kommen für mich die "Ja"-Klicker in den Bereich "Märchenwelt und Fabelwesen" und du gibts deinen Senf wohl auch zu jedem Thread dazu, ohne was konstruktives mitzuteilen, so kommt man schnell auf 2.000 Posts, gelle


----------



## pain_suckz (8. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Sollen wir deine Sätze nun beenden? Ein neues [Game?]
> 
> Ich fang mal an.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer,dem der Müll von amdintel auch auf den Sack geht !
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten !
Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber ich verfolge das schon länger hier und das nervt total !!
Dieses "Hätte,wenn und aber" Gelaber hilft hier mal keinem.....


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (8. Januar 2010)

So, grade alles zusammen geschraubt, nun heißts abwarten! Ich bleibe am Ball, spiel nu nochn bisschen mit dem i5 rum, BLCK und VTT und wat et da nicht alles tolles neues gibt  *aufholzklopf*

<- natürlich immer noch nicht gevotet!


----------



## alexausmdorf (8. Januar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Und wie viele sind beleg- bzw. beweisbar?
> 
> GRÜN-BLAU ok, Snook hat nur mit "ja" gepostet ohne Verlinkung zu Bildern etc....
> 
> Ohne Beweise kommen für mich die "Ja"-Klicker in den Bereich "Märchenwelt und Fabelwesen" und du gibts deinen Senf wohl auch zu jedem Thread dazu, ohne was konstruktives mitzuteilen, so kommt man schnell auf 2.000 Posts, gelle



Sehe ich auch so.
Es gibt immer irgendwelche Fanboys, die einfach rumklicken, ohne je diesen Fehler gesehen zu haben.
Zumal man selbst bei Sockelbränden unterscheiden muss, woher der kam.
Im Deluxxforum hat sich herausgestellt, dass einer, der sich gemeldet hat, seine CPU mit WURSTFETT an den Pins eingebaut hat, der andere hat mal eben zum Probieren die Wasserkühlung ohne anschrauben rangehalten.  -.-

Ohne Fotos glaub ich niemandem, betreib seit knapp 1.5 Monaten mein 1156er System, teilweise mit OC @3900 Mhz, teilweise im Standard mit Undervolting.

Nicht das geringste Problem, nicht die geringste Spur eines Problems.

Ausserdem ist zu bedenken, dass sich immer mehr Leute mit einem Problem in einem Forum melden, als Leute ohne ein Problem.

Und im Luxxforum hat ein DFI Mitarbeiter selbst gemeint, dass dieses Problem nur bei der 1. Charge von Mainboards bestanden hat, und nun nicht mehr auftritt, und im Ernstfall sofort getauscht wird.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sockel egal und selbst wenn man eines der 1. MBs mit dem Sockel hat, einfach nur darauf achten sollte, dass die Pins Kontakt haben und man die CPU behutsam einbaut.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

das mit Wurst Fett glaube ich nicht,
das mit Fett ist an sich keine schlechte Idee,
so wie bei der Auto Batterie  an den Kontakten z.b. nur müsste man da ein spezial 
Fett haben was die Leitfähigkeit fördert und Hitze beständig ist  bis ca. 150 c , 
ich weiß nicht ob es so ein Fett gibt ?
kann gut sein  das man damit
den Sockel Brand komplett vermeiden kann ?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (8. Januar 2010)

Heute wird ein schöner Tag, made my day.


----------



## pain_suckz (8. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das mit Wurst Fett glaube ich nicht,
> das mit Fett ist an sich keine schlechte Idee,
> so wie bei der Auto Batterie  an den Kontakten z.b. nur müsste man da ein spezial
> Fett haben was die Leitfähigkeit fördert und Hitze beständig ist , ich weiß nicht ob es so ein Fett gibt ?
> ...



Sag mal, glaubst Du eigentlich alles, was Du so von Dir gibst ?
Oder verarscht Du uns alle hier soo gewaltig und wir merken es nicht 

Unglaublich...............


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

im Gegensatz zu euch beiden habe ich mit Elektronik seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr zu tun,
 also Spam hier nicht alles voll.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Januar 2010)

Wer redet den hier was von "Wurst Fett"? Die oder eher du?
"Wurst Fett" passt hier wohl mal so gar nicht rein, oder willst du jetzt auf deiner CPU anfangen Würstchen zu grillen..


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

dann lies mal richtig


----------



## pain_suckz (8. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu euch beiden habe ich mit Elektronik seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr zu tun,
> also Spam hier nicht alles voll.


*Ironie an---Wenn das natürlich so ist, endschuldige ich mich bei Dir ---*Ironie aus

Und wenn hier einer alles vollspamt, das bist das ja wohl Du !!
Aber es hat wohl auch keinen Wert, sich mit Dir zu unterhalten, verstehst mich eh nicht....
Von daher ist ab jetzt auch jede Antwort auf Deine Posts überflüssig !

In diesem Sinne, make my Day !


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das mit Wurst Fett glaube ich nicht,
> das mit Fett ist an sich keine schlechte Idee,
> so wie bei der Auto Batterie  an den Kontakten z.b. nur müsste man da ein spezial
> Fett haben was die Leitfähigkeit fördert und Hitze beständig ist  bis ca. 150 c ,
> ...


Du willst allso eine leitfähige/s Masse/Fett über die gesammte Fläche der Unterseite der CPU schmieren, ja?
Na dann besorge dir doch ein Plättchen Liquid Pro(leitfähig und hitzebestädig) dann brauchst du nicht einmal schmieren 
und lege es zwischen Sockel und CPU, auf das Ergebnis bin ich dann mal gespannt 



amdintel schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu euch beiden habe ich mit Elektronik seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr zu tun,
> also Spam hier nicht alles voll.


Und jetzt ...? Na, was wird wohl passieren wenn alle Kontakte geschlossen werden? Denke, denke ... soviel Wissen braucht man nicht dafür!
Ich habe schon seit meiner Geburt mit Elektronik zu tun, schon im Krankenhaus waren Steckdosen! (welch Aussagekraft)


----------



## MaN!aC (8. Januar 2010)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Und wie viele sind beleg- bzw. beweisbar?
> 
> GRÜN-BLAU ok, Snook hat nur mit "ja" gepostet ohne Verlinkung zu Bildern etc....



Hier ist der Link von sNook, also ebenfalls glaubwürdig.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-kalender-zwischenbericht-26.html#post1327342


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Du willst allso eine leitfähige/s Masse/Fett über die gesammte Fläche der Unterseite der CPU schmieren, ja?
> Na dann besorge dir doch ein Plättchen Liquid Pro(leitfähig und hitzebestädig) dann brauchst du nicht einmal schmieren
> und lege es zwischen Sockel und CPU, auf das Ergebnis bin ich dann mal gespannt


es wird z.z das ein oder andere getetet und erforscht was das Problem an geht nicht nur hier .
wenn das  die Leitfähigkeit verbessern könnte  der Pins, kann das ja nicht zum Nachteil sein 
und u.a. spielt bei dem Problem auch die Beschichtung des Pins vom Sockel eine Rolle.


Seit Sep 2009 ist der Sockel erst  draußen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu euch beiden habe ich mit Elektronik seit meinem 12 Lebensjahr zu tun



Ich weiß zwar nicht, was man mit 12 professionell mit Elektronik macht, aber wenn du so erfahren bist, dann sollte dir eigentlich klar sein, das goldbeschichte Kontakte garantiert kein Problem mit Oberflächenkorrosion haben und somit auch kein schützendes Polfett brauchen, dass die Leitfähigkeit im Vergleich zu direktem Kontakt sogar dramatisch reduzieren würde und das man bei Strukturen im Zehntelmillimeterbereich prinzpiell kaum in der Lage sein wird, seine zähe, Leitfähige Masse so aufzutragen, dass keine Kurzschlüsse entstehen.



Bezüglich Spam:
Beiträge, die aus einem "glaub ich dir nicht" bestehen oder die schlichtweg eine vorrangegange und argumentativ wiederlegte Aussage wiederholen (Schema "ich hab recht und was du sagst ist eh egal") stellen definitiv auch keine wertvollen Diskussionsbeiträge dar. Von aus der Luft gegriffenen Behauptungen/Mutmaßungen z.B. zur Zahl der Fehler, zur definitiven Ursache, zu Intels Produktstrategie,... ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Burkuntu (8. Januar 2010)

alexausmdorf schrieb:


> ..............
> Und im Luxxforum hat ein DFI Mitarbeiter selbst gemeint, dass dieses Problem nur bei der 1. Charge von Mainboards bestanden hat, und nun nicht mehr auftritt, und im Ernstfall sofort getauscht wird.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sockel egal und selbst wenn man eines der 1. MBs mit dem Sockel hat, einfach nur darauf achten sollte, dass die Pins Kontakt haben und man die CPU behutsam einbaut.



Wenn ich jetzt nur noch herausbekommen könnte welchen Bauzeitraum das Problem betrifft 
Weis jemand von den Spezies, wie man einem Gigabyte P55-UD5, gekauft im Dezember, das Herstellungsdatum entlocken kann ??? 
Seit ca einer Woche in Betrieb mit i7-860 Std, ohne Probleme bislang


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn dann müsstest du herausfinden, wann der Sockel gefertigt wurde - also entweder stehts drauf oder es lässt sich nicht feststellen


----------



## Burkuntu (8. Januar 2010)

Das Baudatum des Boards würde schon helfen, denn die verbauen die Sockel sicher auch "just in time" .
Auf den beiden verbauten HDDs steht z.B. ganz einfach das Datum drauf


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

Könnte das ein Datum sein? (steht zumindest als einziges auf der Packung, was einem Datum nahe kommt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burkuntu (8. Januar 2010)

Sieht fast so aus 
Auf der Schachtel hier habe ich keine solche Nummer, aber die Serien-Nr. beginnt mit 0936....
Das könnte die 36. Woche in 2009 sein - also Herbst 
Wann sind die ersten 1156er Boards im Handel aufgetaucht


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. Januar 2010)

Nach Geizhals am KLICK (für das UD5) 
Meine SN beginnt mit 0933.... aber die andere Nummer sollte auch drauf stehen (Verpackung, von hinten unten links) 

Laut SN würde das bedeuten, das es in der Woche vom 10.08-16.08.09 produziert wurde, aber das Datum auf der Verpackung sagt Sep. 09 

Sys ist seit 25.09.09 in betrieb, was ich damit angestellt habe kann man sich in meiner Sig anschauen
- ich habe keine Pins überprüft, habe auch keine Ambitionen dazu [es läuft]
- der Kühler ist ein EKL Brocken+2Lüfter [wiegt ein gutes Kilo] jener wird ohne Backplatte montiert
- was man nicht bei den Runs sieht die VTT Voltage (IMC) lag zwischen 1.4-1.44V


----------



## Burkuntu (8. Januar 2010)

Ist noch recht frisch, das Ganze - dann sind wir ja up to Date 
Die Nummer auf der Verpackung habe ich jetzt auch gefunden, ist bei mir identisch und vor allem im Layout des Packungsaufdrucks enthalten - also keine SN.
Das wird schon die in der Serien-Nr. eingebaute 33ste und die 36ste Woche sein


----------



## Zerebo (8. Januar 2010)

[X] _Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher
Auch ein paar Runden Prime bei 3,8 GHz bei 1,35 Vcore haben ihn nicht gegrillt.
Läuft aber wieder @stock,weil ich die Leistung zurzeit nicht braucht.
(Grafikkarte limitiert...)
_


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem jetzigem EVGA Board läuft alles bestens bis jetzt obwohl ich schon auf dem i5-750 1,55Vcore hatte und 4,7Ghz


----------



## Burkuntu (9. Januar 2010)

Habe seit gestern die CPU-Temperatur-Warnung im BIOS auf 60°C.
Keine Pieptöne - alles läuft rund ... auch wenn die GraKa auf 70°C hochgespielt ist 

Oh Oh - sehe ich da Feuer über dem CPU-Lüfter


----------



## Reigenspieler (10. Januar 2010)

[x]Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System
Beunruhigt mich aber, da ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe eventuell auf ein solches System auf zu rüsten. Was solls, dann bleibts halt bei meinem hoch modernen E6300 ^^ .


----------



## Ibatz! (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab n Core i5-750 und hatte ihn auch schon mal kurz probehalber auf 4ghz mit dem Boxedkühler laufen  Keine Probleme gehabt.
Hab übrigens sogar n Foxconn-Mainboard,um es zu präzisieren,dass Inferno Katana


----------



## Fachkraft (10. Januar 2010)

ob wohl die möglichkeit besteht, dass auch der kühler ne rolle spielt bei der problematik? pushpins haben ja nicht viel anpressdruck...und ein geschraubter könnte ungleichmässig drücken...oder durch sein gewicht (bei zu wenig anpressdruck) einseitig auf die cpu wirken und damit die gegenüberliegende seite "abheben" (nicht wirklich ..ich mein den druck verringern) wenn er da so dranhängt. bin mir jetzt nicht so ganz im klaren ob immer dieselben pins betroffen sind bzw ob die alle merh oder weniger alle beisammen liegen oder obs auch verschmorungen gibt wo die pins in ganz verschiedenen ecken sind..bzw über die ganze fläche verteilt.

falls die verteilung immer irgenwie örtlich begrenzt ist, läge es ja nahe, dass man durch ein sorgfältigeres befestigen des kühlers zumindest den einen oder anderen brand verhindern könnte.

ich will da jetzt nicht die schuld auf den kühler schieben...oder die leute die ihn befestigen...die porblematik liegt letztendlich ja immer noch beim sockel. ich hab bloss grad überlegt ob das als prophylaxemassnahme nicht mehr hilft als z.b. ... ähm...wurstfett!?


----------



## Burkuntu (10. Januar 2010)

Im Thread zum gleichen Thema hier ist zu lesen, daß immer die selben Pins betroffen sind, welche wohl zur Stromversorgung dienen.
Ausgerechnet diese Pins liegen oben, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen . 
Ein schwerer Kühlerbrocken könnte also wenigstens zusätzlich durch sein Eigengewicht beteiligt sein


----------



## MaN!aC (10. Januar 2010)

Und ich glaub das das mit dem "Zu" Schweren Kühler bereits besprochen wurde und das das rein gar nix damit zu tun hat.
ruyven_macaran hat sich dazu schon im Panik Thread geäußert und andere auch, das es Uninn ist.

Noch dazu ist es bei jemanden in der Horizontalen passiert.


----------



## Burkuntu (10. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich mir den Original-Bericht mal genauer angesehen habe, glaube ich auch nur noch an die unterschiedliche Kontaktqualität bei Foxconn, verglichen mit Lotes und AMP/Tyco


----------



## MaN!aC (10. Januar 2010)

Burkuntu schrieb:


> AMP/Tyco



Die sind mir nicht bekannt.
Ist das auch ein Sockel?

Kenn nur Foxconn/Lotes und ne Mischung aus beidem.


----------



## Burkuntu (10. Januar 2010)

AMP/Tyco wird im Bericht auch als Sockelhersteller erwähnt.
Die stellen alle nur erdenklichen Kontakte und Steckverbinder her


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab im Startposting jetzt mal den Thread mit dem noch-nicht-ganz abgerauchten So1156 von xtremesystems ergänzt.
Wer sein So1156 System ohnehin zerlegt kann ja mal gucken, ob er bei sich ähnliche Spuren findet.
Ein Durchschmoren von unten/vom Mainboard her wäre ist jedenfalls ein wortwörtlich heißes Thema.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Januar 2010)

Lese ich da richtig? 20-50h bei 1.6V und einer angenehmen Temp von -70 bis -50°C?
Wie hoch war dort der Gesammttakt und bei welch einer VTT(IMC) -Spannung?

Wie gerade so rauslese legen die Leute mal gerne, schön 1.7V++ VTT an 
(da steht einem Brutzeln ja fast garnichts im Wege )


----------



## Centurio (12. Januar 2010)

[X]_Nein, System läuft stabil und sicher_ 

Da ich auf meinem *GA-P55A UD6* den neuen Lotes/Foxconn Mischsockel habe, mache ich mir da auch keine Gedanken!

Wie lange is es eigentlich her das der letzte "Sockelbrand" bekannt wurde? Glaube ja langsam das das Problem still und leise beseitigt wurde!?


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

erst wenige Tage ,
es brennt also weiter und wenn du z.b. neuen Neu PC kaust 
und bestellt weist du vorher auch nicht was für ein Sockel
da bebaut ist , dazu müsste man die Fähigkeit des hell sehens  haben , 
Bords und PCs mit diesem Sockel werden z.z. immer noch fleißig in Massen verkauft,
nach dem Motto der Kunde wird sich schon melden wenn es fackelt  !
Daher ist es auch nicht so das es weniger werden, wird einfach nur unter den Tisch gekehrt und so getan als währen das nur wenige Einzelfälle gewesen .
Lt der Umfrage hier  stand heute 13.1.2010 sind 1 1/3 z.z sind  davon getroffen , 
da kann man nicht mehr von wenigen Einzel fällen  sprechen , sondern  vereinzelt tritt  das Problem mit dem Sockel auf um die Sache mal auf ein realistisches  Maß zu bringen !


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (13. Januar 2010)

Mach dich doch mal geschmeidig.... Dat is ja nicht zum aushalten. Was ist dein Problem mit Intel?!

Wenn ich es richtig sehe und nichts übersehen habe sind es immer noch nur 2 oder 3 die sich hier im Thread zu Wort gemeldet haben.

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele auf Ja geklickt haben weil sie dachten: "Boar ja alter mein Sockel 1156 burnt auch voll, so schnell is nix anners..." oder so ähnlich

Ach ja, quelle zum wenige Tage alten Fall?!


----------



## pain_suckz (13. Januar 2010)

Und ich hatte echt die Hoffnung,das amdintel sich ein wenig zurückhält !


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2010)

@amdintel

Ja ja, es brennt also immer fleißig weiter! Wo denn genau ist hier die Frage?
Und rechnen ist nicht so deine Stärke, oder? Was sind denn "12"(obwohl das eine fiktive Zahl ist) von 91??? (achso, bei dir ja 1/3)


----------



## Scatback (13. Januar 2010)

91 insgesamt und angeblich 12 davon abgebrannt.
Das heißt das jeder  7,6te Sockel dahinscheidet. Oder ca. 13%.
Sollte das wirklich stimmen, was hier keiner eindeutig sagen kann, dann wäre das extrem viel und das Internet müßte eigentlich überquellen vor lauter " Help! Threads" oder HW Magazinen - Panik Artikeln.
Das ist meine Meinung und ich glaube nicht das es bei so etwas "Weltpolitisch" unwichtigem eine Weltweite Nachichtensperre gibt. 
Es handelt sich ja nur um einen PC und nicht um eine Invasion vom Mars !

Mit anderen Worten, gäbe es wirklich ein Problem diesen Ausmaßes, dann könnte das niemand unter den Tisch kehren. Intel nicht und auch keine Sockel oder Board Hersteller ! Es sei denn man besticht/eliminiert , wie auch immer, die Betroffenen, bevor diese einen Post im Inet absenden können !


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2010)

^^Und schon wieder ist ein Neuer abgerauchter dazu gekommen  Bloß wo???


----------



## Scatback (13. Januar 2010)

Und der Trend ist klar. Leute übertaktet was geht die Teile halten @Stock überhaupt nicht.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

sind inzwischen 13 ,
ich finde das ist schon eine ganze menge ,
wenn man bedenkt das sich nicht jeder hier meldet, dem das passiert ist !


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (13. Januar 2010)

Wie viele Accounts sind von dir


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

einer ! sehr dumme Frage gell 
kann der Admi auch gerne nach prüfen an hand der IP Adressen,
bei jedem Posten oder schreib  Zugriff wird
deine IP Adresse mit geloogt anhand der IP 
Adresse kann man den Provider und ein Einwahl Knoten ermitteln so viel zur Nachhilfe Stunde


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (13. Januar 2010)

Das war durch und durch eine *rhetorische Frage *aber danke für die Aufklärung, das wusste ich nicht* 

*Trotzdem hätte ich gerne eine Quelle zu deinem kürzlich abgebrannten Sockel.


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

Doppel Account lohnt sich also nicht um was schlecht zu machen ist affig so was ..
und was schlecht ist braucht man auch nicht schlecht machen .
der Admi findet es  eines Tages eh raus.. wenn er die Daten abgleicht 
OT upps mein Einwahl Knoten ist übrigens München .

Hier geht es um Erfahrungswerte Werte und nicht um was schlecht zu machen oder 
schlecht zu reden , Neu PCs werden immer wieder angeboten die einen Sockel 1156 haben,
ich bin in so fern davon betroffen weil ich vor hatte einen Neu PC anzuschaffen .


----------



## pain_suckz (13. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Das war durch und durch eine *rhetorische Frage *aber danke für die Aufklärung, das wusste ich nicht .






Auf die Quelle wirst Du wohl noch lange warten........


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (13. Januar 2010)

Das vermute ich auch, allerdings schade da ich wirklich interessiert bin an dem Thema.
Seine Panikmache passt irgendwie nur nicht ins Konzept. Wenns wirklich jedes 5. Board wäre okay aber die Schiene die er fährt ist ja mal sowas von daneben.


----------



## pain_suckz (13. Januar 2010)

Interesse an dem Thema hab ich auch, da ich selber so ein System nutze.
Es nervt nur extrem, wenn irgendwelche "schlauen" User einen teilweise totalen Schwachsinn von sich geben und dann auch noch der Meinung sind, sie sind im Recht !

@amdintel
"Hier geht es um Erfahrungswerte Werte und nicht um was schlecht zu machen oder 
schlecht zu reden , Neu PCs werden immer wieder angeboten die einen Sockel 1156 haben,
ich bin in so fern davon betroffen weil ich vor hatte einen Neu PC anzuschaffen ."

Dann kauf Dir doch nen AMD und gut ist. Es zwingt Dich niemand, einen Sockel 1156 zu nehmen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (13. Januar 2010)

_Booooar ick wollte mir imma ma en Ferrari kaufen wa, ick gloob ick geh denn ma los und mach die Leute im Ferrariforum schruppich weil ick nämlich ma jelesen hab dat da mal 10 oder 11 kaputt jegangen sind!
_
Ich bin grade mit google beschäftigt und versuche mal Fälle zusammen zu tragen. Mal sehen ob sich das irgendwie zusammenfassen lässt.


----------



## alexausmdorf (14. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> erst wenige Tage ,
> es brennt also weiter und wenn du z.b. neuen Neu PC kaust
> und bestellt weist du vorher auch nicht was für ein Sockel
> da bebaut ist , dazu müsste man die Fähigkeit des hell sehens  haben ,
> ...




lol, realistisches Mass.

Ich kann dir mal was erzählen zum Thema Realismus:

DFI hat laut DFI Mitarbeiter mit dem ersten Shipment allein 200 Boards für Europa bestimmt, die den Foxxconn Sockel hatten.

Wenn du davon ausgehst, das das im September war und jetzt ist Jänner, kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen, wieviel DFI allein verkauft hat bis jetzt.

Und das ist noch einer der kleinsten Hersteller, bei ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte gehen die Verkaufszahlen mit Sicherheit in die 100.000 verkaufte Boards weltweit, wenn nicht noch vielmehr.

Und da melden sich dann davon nur 3 Leute, die das dann auch mit Foto belegen können. ( ja 13, aber wenn man in der Zeit von Handyfotos behauptet, man hat nen Schaden und kann den nicht mit nem Bild beweisen, und nicht mal nachdem man mehrmals danahc gefragt wurde, dann steht für mich fest, dass diese Person lügt ).

Dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Zahl der Betroffenen ziemlich gering ist, denn in keinem der großen weltweiten Foren haben sich wirklich viele gemeldet.

Also hör auf, hier solch einen Mist zu verbreiten, den Leuten zu raten, sie sollen derzeit noch in ein 775er Sockel System investieren.

hier der Link:

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] LGA1156 "SBT" - Der "Socket-Burn-Thread" *Infos und Diskussion*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sind inzwischen 13 ,
> ich finde das ist schon eine ganze menge ,
> wenn man bedenkt das sich nicht jeder hier meldet, dem das passiert ist !



Ich würde ja mal behaupten, dass sich auch nicht jeder meldet, dem es nicht passiert ist 
Von 93 Abstimmenden haben bislang 7,5% einen Fehler ohne eigenes Verschulden angegeben, darunter 2,1%, die sich namentlich bekennen und 1,1% (genauer: eine Person), die die näheren Umstände beschreiben/belegen konnten.
Das ist weder eine Menge noch statistisch belastbar.




Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Das war durch und durch eine rhetorische Frage aber danke für die Aufklärung, das wusste ich nicht



Das ist (wie von mir an anderer Stelle beschrieben) einer der Gründe, warum die Umfrage hier und nicht auf einer Plattform mit zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten stattfindet: Hier besteht eine relativ gute Kontrolle der Accounts.
Sobald bei der Februar-Neuauflage auch die Nicks registriert werden, sind Doppelabstimmungen so gut wie unmöglich und zudem hat jeder die Möglichkeit, einzusehen, wer mit ja gestimmt hat, so dass auch Neuanmeldungen zum Zwecke der Abstimmung auffallen werden.


----------



## G-Beret (15. Januar 2010)

> Ich würde ja mal behaupten, dass sich auch nicht jeder meldet, dem es nicht passiert ist



Ja zum Beispiel ich... hab selbst diesen Sockel und er lief bisher soweit, wobei ich er das jetzt nicht mehr tut, da ich scheinbar beim übertakten ein Fehler gemacht habe. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/82540-i7-860-oc-problem-sockel-schnelle-hilfe.html Aber ich glaub das dieser nicht auf das "Sockel-Problem" zurück zuführen ist. Da ich in zwischen weiß das die CPU vollkommen intakt ist, was gegen einen Sockelbrand spricht, genau wie jegliche fehlen "Brand"-Spuren auf den Mb bzw Cpu.
 EDIT: Bilder im Link. :EDIT
Nur das MB nicht mehr funktioniert. Habe es jetzt eingeschickt und warte auf eine Antwort, solange werde ich an dieser Umfrage nicht teilnehmen.^^


----------



## amdintel (15. Januar 2010)

>nicht jeder meldet sich? <
ich denke mal das gleicht sich aus,
es meldet sich nicht jeder dem es passiert,
es meldet sich nicht jeder dem es nicht passiert ist .


----------



## KOF328 (16. Januar 2010)

mein i7-860 und p7p55d pro system läuft immer noch stabil, hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme


----------



## Kelth (18. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> >nicht jeder meldet sich? <
> ich denke mal das gleicht sich aus,
> es meldet sich nicht jeder dem es passiert,
> es meldet sich nicht jeder dem es nicht passiert ist .



Eben nicht.
Wann ergreift man normalerweise bei solchen sachen die Initiative?
Genau wenn man ein Problem hat. Dann will man dieses auch Kundtun !

Ich denke das die Zahl derer die bisher keine Probleme hatten, und sicht nicht gemeldet haben, deutlich höher liegt. 
Als bei denen die das Problem hatten und sich nicht melden. (Ich weiss der satz ist etwas kompliziert )


----------



## Burkuntu (24. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja angenehm ruhig geworden 
Jetzt scheint alles 1156er durchzuhalten bis zum Ende, nachdem die Anfangsschwierigkeiten überwunden sind


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Januar 2010)

also bei mir läuft ein i5-750 auf nem dfi lanparty p55 mi und der läuft richtig gut auf 3,8ghz mit 1,22V bzw 3,6ghz mit 1,21V allerdings is das board keine perfecte oc plattform....trotzdem keinerlei probleme auch nicht als ich 1,55V angelegt hab


----------



## fL!nT (24. Januar 2010)

Hi!Meines Erachtens reine Panikmache.Es will ja keiner Bestreiten,das 
einige Boards und CPUs abgeraucht sind,aber im Verhältniss zum Verkauf der 1156er Hardware ist das doch schon ziemlich mau!!!!!!!.In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist auch noch nichts abgefackelt und da wird derbe an der CPU getaktet.Denke das dieses Problem jetzt(2010) aus der Welt geschafft ist.

Ich selber betreibe mein System seit 10/2009 ohne jegliche Probleme!!!


----------



## Burkuntu (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn der so weiterläuft wie bisher, macht das Ding einfach nur Spaß


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2010)

Maximus 3 Gene, Foxconn Sockel mit Foxconn Halterung, fiel aus @ Stock Betrieb.

Star Trek Online war wohl zu viel...


----------



## amdintel (24. Januar 2010)

fL!nT schrieb:


> Hi!Meines Erachtens reine Panikmache.Es will ja keiner Bestreiten,das
> einige Boards und CPUs abgeraucht sind,aber im Verhältniss zum Verkauf der 1156er Hardware ist das doch schon ziemlich mau!!!!!!!.In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist auch noch nichts abgefackelt und da wird derbe an der CPU getaktet.Denke das dieses Problem jetzt(2010) aus der Welt geschafft ist.
> 
> Ich selber betreibe mein System seit 10/2009 ohne jegliche Probleme!!!



wenn ich mir vorstelle von 84 verkauften Autos, davon bei 14 Brems  Versagen, 
da macht der Hersteller garantiert eine Rückruf Aktion , ja klar sind die Verkaufs Zalhen sehr gut, das liegt daran das viele schon das 2. oder 3, Bord kaufen mussten weil das 1. ab geraucht  ist ,
 auf die Art und weise steigt der  Umsatz garantiert .


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Januar 2010)

^^Man man, du musst wenn du schon von der Gesammtzahl ausgehst auch die abgefackelten mitzu rechnen!!! (nicht so ganz deine Stärke )

Defekte + Funktionierende = Gesammtanzahl der Systeme (verstanden?)


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

sind ja immer die gleichen die dem 1156 schön reden und selbst nicht eingestehe wollen vielleicht doch einen Fehlkauf gemacht zu haben... das ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran,
das der 1156  vermutlich eine reine Fehl Konstruktion war? kann man natürlich vor dem Kauf nicht nimmer  wissen, einen Fehl Griff macht jeder mal.. 
ich hätte auch gerne eine I5 850 nur leider kaufe ich diesen aus diesem Grund nicht , 
von den Leistungs Daten ist ja der I5 850  nicht übel .. tja ? 
in Sachen PC Hardware da will ich mich selber nicht ganz ausschließen, nur hatte ich   meist mehr Glück als Pech ... so richtig vergriffen habe ich nur bei PC Keyb. die nach einer weile kaputt gingen , PC HW immer Volltreffer ..
das leben ist manch mal ganz schön ungerecht


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Maximus 3 Gene, Foxconn Sockel mit Foxconn Halterung, fiel aus @ Stock Betrieb.
> 
> Star Trek Online war wohl zu viel...



Bilder? Quelle?



amdintel schrieb:


> das leben ist manch mal ganz schön ungerecht




Wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir das auch denken.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Januar 2010)

@amdintel

Es geht mir einfach um den Rechenweg nicht mehr!
Weil wenn von 84, 14 defekt wären, gebe es ja nur noch 70 heile (verstehst du was ich sagen will?)

Ich rede hier nichts schön, wieso auch? Nur weil hier jeder wild durch Gegend klickt, wie ihm beliebt? 

Und von welcher Fehlkonstruktion(oder auch theoretischen) redest du hier eigtl. die ganze Zeit? 


Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Bilder? Quelle?


Selbst das bringt in den Fällen nicht besonders viel 
(keiner von den Interessierten war wirklich dabei[Zusammenbau->Inbetriebnahme] und sagen/schreiben kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> sind ja immer die gleichen die dem 1156 schön reden ...



Es ist auch immer DER gleiche, der ihn schlecht redet und ich bitte jetzt mal ganz offiziell darum, dass du dich zumindest an die Grundlagen der Prozentrechnung hälst, wenn du schon bei jeder neuen Stimme einen Zwischenstand posten musst.
Idealerweise berücksichtigst du dabei auch noch, wer ggf. durch Betrieb außerhalb der Spezifikationen selbst einen Schaden verursacht hat.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Januar 2010)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Selbst das bringt in den Fällen nicht besonders viel
> (keiner von den Interessierten war wirklich dabei[Zusammenbau->Inbetriebnahme] und sagen/schreiben kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist)



Macht ja nix, es interessiert mich trotzdem


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Bilder? Quelle.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1466584-post506.html


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1466584-post506.html




Danke. Totalausfall nehmen ich an?


----------



## Kamrum (25. Januar 2010)

[x]_Nein - denn ich habe gar kein So1156 System.
Bin mit meinem So1366 sehr zu frieden. 

_


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Danke. Totalausfall nehmen ich an?



jop, ziemlich tot.


----------



## Scatback (27. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wenn ich mir vorstelle von 84 verkauften Autos, davon bei 14 Brems  Versagen,
> da macht der Hersteller garantiert eine Rückruf Aktion , ja klar sind die Verkaufs Zalhen sehr gut, das liegt daran das viele schon das 2. oder 3, Bord kaufen mussten weil das 1. ab geraucht  ist ,
> auf die Art und weise steigt der  Umsatz garantiert .





amdintel schrieb:


> sind ja immer die gleichen die dem 1156 schön reden und selbst nicht eingestehe wollen vielleicht doch einen Fehlkauf gemacht zu haben... das ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran,
> das der 1156  vermutlich eine reine Fehl Konstruktion war? kann man natürlich vor dem Kauf nicht nimmer  wissen, einen Fehl Griff macht jeder mal..
> ich hätte auch gerne eine I5 850 nur leider kaufe ich diesen aus diesem Grund nicht ,
> von den Leistungs Daten ist ja der I5 850  nicht übel .. tja ?
> ...



Zum 1. Post, Autovergleiche  du wirst sicherlich zugeben müssen das ein Auto etwas anderes ist wie ein PC. Bei einem Auto artet es meist in Gefahr für das leibliche wohl aus (ganz besonders wenn die Bremsen versagen), außerdem kostet ein Auto keine 1000 €. Is klar was ich sagen will ? Also lass es mit Rückrufaktion ala "Achse könnte bei 120Km/h brechen", es ist einfach kein Vergleich !!

Zum 2. Post, Du hast recht was ich mir meinen i7 860 schön reden muss geht gar nicht. So eine elende Fehlkonstruktion. Macht keine Probleme und rennt wie die Hölle. Der ganze Umbau hat mich etwa 440 € gekostet und was hab ich bekommen, Performance ohne Ende. Also wenn das kein Fehlkauf war dann weiß ich auch nicht. Und das aller schlimmste ist er könnte irgendwann kaputt gehen  . Das heißt wohl das ich mir in meinem Leben nochmal einen Kaufen muss  so eine Sch****.
Also hast du ne Idee AmdIntel was ich jetzt machen soll, ich denk ich werde alles wegschmeißen. Danke das du mir die Augen geöffnet hast .


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rückrufaktion , hier kannst du vielleicht mal was über deine Rückrufaktion lernen.


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

trotzdem hat es so was in der PC Geschichte noch nicht gegeben, das  einigen   das MB ab raucht nur damals mal bei AMD, weil AMD keine Sicherheits Schaltung in der CPU hatte, die Thunderbirds , heute haben wir 2010  und nicht mehr 1999/2001, das sind 11 Jahre und nach 11 Jahren CPU und MB Erfahrung kann man verlangen, 
das so was nicht mehr passiert !
so lange man selber davon nicht betroffen ist kann ja seine CPU schön reden  und das Problem  runter spielen aber was sagt du morgen, wenn dir morgen die Kiste abfackelt ? 
Dann haste garantiert nicht mehr so eine positive Meinung darüber zu mal dir dann auch ein beträchtlicher Schaden in 3 Stelliger Höhe an PC HW entstanden ist .
Von meinem Nachbarn hatte der PC mal gerade 3 Monate behalten danach Sockel Brand  er hatte nicht OC betrieben  und streitet er sich mit dem Hersteller rum, wer  für den Schaden auf kommt  vom  Neuem  PC hat z.z. nichts der steht beim Gutachter , wenn er des irgendwann mal wieder bekommt ist  in zwischen alles veraltet . 
Wir haben Klage gegen den Hersteller beim Gericht eingereicht  Erfüllung von Garantie Ansprüchen und Schadens Ersatz Forderungen in 4 Stelliger höhe .


----------



## donlucas (27. Januar 2010)

Also meine Ansicht ist, dass da foxconn was ziemlich verhaun hat, denn man sollte seine sockel, egal ob nun nach spezifikation oder nicht, auf funktion(kontakt) überprüfen, denn bei lotes isses ja gut gegangen.

Frechheit den Core i5 als Fehlkonstruktion hinzustellen, (@ amdintel)
denn foxconn hats verbockt

Die Umfrageergebnisse von 10% Ausfallquote bei Spezifikation sind nicht höher als bei vielen anderen geräten die aus einer hand kommen (seagates 1,5 TB hdds)

Im übrigen bezweifel ich, dass die Umfrage representativ ist, da so gut wie alle hier übertakten unds nicht zugeben wollen wenns schiefgegangen ist, oder intel einen reindrücken wollen.


@amdintel hab hier nen paar comments gelesen, vertuschst du mit deinem namen dass du amd-fan bist?


----------



## amdintel (27. Januar 2010)

Foxconn hat aber im Schreiben was hier im Forum auf der Web. Seite jeder einsehen kann erklärt ,
 das bei ihnen alles in Ordnung sei ..
und Foxconn machen ja schon eine weile Sockel und nicht erst seit gernst, ist schon etwas seltsam das erst beim 1156 Probleme  gibt 
tcha ..?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (27. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Foxconn hat aber im Schreiben was hier im Forum auf der Web. Seite jeder einsehen kann erklärt ,
> das bei ihnen alles in Ordnung sei ..
> und Foxconn machen ja schon eine weile Sockel und nicht erst seit gernst, ist schon etwas seltsam das erst beim 1156 Probleme  gibt
> tcha ..?



Tja wenn Foxconn angeblich alles richtig gemacht haben wieso gibt es dann bei Lotes keinerlei Probleme. Die müssen sich doch an die gleichen Spezifikationen halten! Außerdem kann Foxconn gar nicht zugeben, dass sie die Sockel falsch gebaut haben oder mit fehlern, da sie sonst einen derben Verlust einfahren würden, da ja alle MoBos mit ihrem Sockel zurückgingen bzw alle sockel getauscht werden müssten


----------



## donlucas (27. Januar 2010)

So siehts aus maaan

PS: selbst wenn Foxxconn nach spezis gebaut hat und lotes nicht, dann handeln sie ziemlich kurzsichtig.

Für ein egenständig wirtschaftendes unternehmen ein unding nur nach spezis zu arbeiten ohne selber mal zu testen obs funzt. Ziemliche Ost-manier...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Wie angekündigt:
Diesen Monat gibts ne Neuauflage für alle, bei denen sich was geändert hat - und diesmal auch nicht mehr annonym, für alle, die Angst haben, dass Leute die Plattform durch Falschabstimmungen schlecht machen wollen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-euch-schon-einmal-ein-so1156-verschmort.html


----------

